# Krystal Mark IV



## rigtenzin (Nov 24, 2005)

I put my fixed gear together a month ago and have enjoyed riding it. 

It's a much coveted Krystal Mark IV. Just kidding. I've never heard of it before. I bought it for $5 at a Goodwill store for the Sun Tour bar end shifters it had. I stripped those and forgot about the bike in the garage for a couple years. Another project left me with some extra wheels, so I built it as a fixed gear and love it.

The rack on front is a Pletscher that mounts on the fork crown. I use a handlebar bag and the little rack stabilizes the bag without needing bungees to the dropouts.

I'm amazed at how a cheap bike can ride so well. I enjoy it's ride as much as any others I have. I think I'll add some fenders.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I'm holding out for the MarkV.*



rigtenzin said:


> I'm amazed at how a cheap bike can ride so well. I enjoy it's ride as much as any others I have. I think I'll add some fenders.


I'm thinking there is nothing quite as cool as an inexpensive fixte conversion.


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hate to be a weenie, but.....*

is that a quick release on the rear hub?


----------



## Breakfast (Jan 1, 1970)

It does look like there's a QR on the rear. Certainly, if that's the case, you might consider track-style nuts that are much more reliable for keeping the wheel from moving.

Great project bike. Everything else is cool.

Fenders would be neat. I'd lose the rear brake unless you ride lots of downhills where speed control is an issue.


----------



## rigtenzin (Nov 24, 2005)

*It is a QR*

I thought the QR on the rear would slip right away, but it' hasn't yet. I'm sure it will. I picked the QR nut with the sharpest teeth from my parts box. I haven't honked on it up any real tough hills. I've been avoiding those so far. 

The next time I'm out on it, I'll have to try a real hill. We don't have any long ones around here (Minneapolis, MN), but we have a few very steep short ones.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about the QR. I know several people who run with them on their fixies and have no problems. If it doesn't slip with a geared bike, why would it on a fixie? My fixie has a hollow rear axel that can use QR and as soon as I get ambitious enough to get a skewer and to cut the axel down that's what I'm putting on mine.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

I think that's a nice looking bike. Good job!


----------



## limzjun2002 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice bike

frame's especially sweet.


----------

